
Software Transactional Memory in Clojure - llambda
http://java.ociweb.com/mark/stm/article.html#Overview
======
kristianp
Are there any benchmarks for parallel algorithms done with/without STM? What
is the performance hit?

------
nandemo
If you want to learn about STM, I recommend Simon Peyton-Jones' _Beautiful
Concurrency_ , which is a chapter of the _Beautiful Code_ book:

<http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/74063/beautiful.pdf>

